# Video Gamers Union!



## DJ_Roxas (May 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone played video games on here and if so would it okay to make a thread like the "Bimbos Unite" thread? But if that's allowed here's what you have to do, fill out this forum and I'll keep the list on this page if it goes far.

Form:
Name: (Screename)
Age:
First Video Game played:
Game Systems you own:
Current Video Game Playing:

Contact Info
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





optional)
AIM:
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger:
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info: (optional)

Key
Red-Cabinet
Purple-Admin of the Specktra boards

Video Gamers Union List
DJ_Roxas-Founder/President
gigglegirl
sinergy
Alibi-Vice President
MxAxC-_ATTACK 
Ekstasy
clslvr6spd
urbanlilyfairy
browneyedbaby
xiahe
iluffyew769769
Janice
starfruit
Jello89/Lauren (didn't know if you wanted your screename or real name put on there.)
lara
Le-Saboteur
OfficerJenny
Melliquor
Darkorchid/Tara/Trinity/ Umeboshi
Chocolategoddes/Kensie
Melodykat /Katatonique
Korms
Banjobama/Archelle 
Debbie /s0_fam0us
Shenanigans/Shannon
AimeeL/ Aimee Lopez
Calhoune/Kyarorain  
KyaLin/Lisa
Bambi/Delerium
LMD84/Louise
PaleBeauty6/Ashley
SarahStarlight/Sarah/StarL*ght
Valerie/vikitty
Zabbazooey/Rachel
.Ice


----------



## gigglegirl (May 24, 2008)

Form:
Name: (Screename)--Hannah (Gigglegirl)
Age: 23
First Video Game played: Mario #1 on NES (the good 'ol Mario/Duck Hunt)
Game Systems you own: now? DS, PS2, Gamecube. Brother just moved out so he took his xbox and wii. I want to get wii to buy that wii fit.
Current Video Game Playing: Tetris <3 on DS, also like GTA, Guitar Hero (any!), Dance Dance Rev!

Other Info: I REALLY want to try Rock Band and get the new Grand Theft Auto game. I haven't really been able to play much since I've been in University. but that'll be done soon so I'll prob find some new ones to play!


----------



## sinergy (May 24, 2008)

Form:
Name: Sinergy 
Age:28
First Video Game played: Would you believe dig dug on Atari. Yes I know, look at my age. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Game Systems you own: PSP, PS2, Wii, Xbox Before this last move we made I had an NES, SNES, and Gamecube but left them all with my stepson. 
Current Video Game Playing: Sims 2 on the PSP



Other Info: My brothers and I have been playing video games since we were really young, my dad used to work on arcade games in his TV shop so we were there a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im ready to play GT4. hopefully my bro beats it this week so we can borrow it.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 24, 2008)

^ Awesome, tell me how GTA4 is when you get it.


----------



## Ekstasy (May 24, 2008)

Form:
Name: Ekstasy
Age: 18
First Video Game played: Super Mario World (SNES)
Game Systems you own: PC, DS, PS1, and once I move in with the boyfriend in a couple of weeks, a PS2, Wii, and Xbox 360.
Current Video Game Playing: Most recently addicted to would be World of Warcraft, however I'm weening myself off of that.  Started Mario Galaxies for the Wii, though, and that's really fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Contact Info: (optional)
AIM: Eda Sauce
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger: [email protected]
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info: (optional) I've been gaming since I was about three or four when I got a SNES. I also had a NES soon after complete with Duck Hunt and Zelda plus a crap load of others. I miss the days of blowing into cartridges. Haha. Anyway, during middle school I got into MMORPG's and FPS's on the PC, and as mentioned above, I have also been terribly addicted, on and off, to WoW for 3 years. I think this time I'm actually done, though. 
I'll also pretty much play anything, except for sports games. Ugh. Madden? Nothx.

By the way, I love this idea, as I too was curious to find other gamers on these forums.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 24, 2008)

Form:
Name: urbanlilyfairy
Age: 26
First Video Game played: hmh mario the original or contra
Game Systems you own: ps2, ps3, pc ..i most game online
Current Video Game Playing: Everquest aka Evercrak ..occasionally city of heroes ..mostly MMO's is my thing

Contact Info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




optional)
AIM:didi8218
YIM (Yahoo):didi8218
MSN/Window Live Messenger:[email protected]


Other Info: (optional) I play on the Fennin Ro Server on Everquest ..my charecter is level 80 Wizard named Deligirl Bunnehofdoom =P I raid in a raiding guild.. this guild has a forum .. Immortalsrising.net =P im a big nerd


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 25, 2008)

Form:
Name: clslvr6spd
Age: 21
First Video Game played: Nintendo
Game Systems you own: Super Nintendo, Sega, PS2 & my beloved PS3
Current Video Game Playing: GTA 4 (I love it!!!) 

Other info: I love playing my Super Nintendo all the time! but, running people over is also pretty nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I am dying for Gran Turismo 5 to come out!)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2008)

Form:
Name: I have Various Gamertags if thats what you mean.. 
Age: 25

First Video Game played: Super Mario Bro's on NES 

Game Systems you own: Nintendo, Super Nintendo, nintendo 64 ,game cube, Wii, Original Xbox, Xbox 360, PS1,PS2, PS3 . Nintendo DS, Sony PSP.... uughh yes I have them all. 

Current Video Game Playing: GTA 4 on PS3 !! ADDICTIVE! (waiting on Grand Turismo also! 

I also play W.O.W.


----------



## User93 (May 25, 2008)

I'm SOOOO Joining! Damn, i'm a pc gaming geek, really! I love pc games, now i'm busy with college, but when i had time, i used to play like.. 24/7. Waking up when i was on vacations, turning on the PC, and playing till 4-5 am. Damn, i met a guy i'm  in love with by playing a pc game in voice communication program (somewhere betwenn screaming "from the back, get him, get him!" and "go go go path is clear"), now we are in a long distanse relationship for over a year, and damn he lives so far away from me, but this summer he is going to take a few planes and fly about 16 hrs to come here to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can i be the vice president?? *acts like the Puss in boots from shrek*

ok, so

Form:
Name: (Screename) LuckyCharms in general, but as i was playing i loved messing with names and changimg it to [FAG]N00B or smth like that
Age: 19
First Video Game played: Super Mario fooor sure
Game Systems you own: I dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats sad, but i play so much on pc, my Mom gonna kill me if i bring home a ps :/
Current Video Game Playing: Now i'm working/studing, for over a year it was GTA SA, now i'm waiting for GTA 4 to be released for pc in october. Damn, i gonna become anti-social that time.

Also, i suggest putting in the form question about _favorite games played. _Anyways, mine are GTA VC, GTA SA (i loove GTA), Godfather the game, NSF U2, Enemy Territory.

Contact Info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




optional)
AIM:
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger:
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

i dont wanna post it in internet in general, if someone will be interesed feel free to pm me.
Other Info: (optional)
yay for the thread!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I'm SOOOO Joining! Damn, i'm a pc gaming geek, really! I love pc games, now i'm busy with college, but when i had time, i used to play like.. 24/7. Waking up when i was on vacations, turning on the PC, and playing till 4-5 am. Damn, i met a guy i'm in love with by playing a pc game in voice communication program (somewhere betwenn screaming "from the back, get him, get him!" and "go go go path is clear"), now we are in a long distanse relationship for over a year, and damn he lives so far away from me, but this summer he is going to take a few planes and fly about 16 hrs to come here to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can i be the vice president?? *acts like the Puss in boots from shrek*

ok, so

Form:
Name: (Screename) LuckyCharms in general, but as i was playing i loved messing with names and changimg it to [FAG]N00B or smth like that
Age: 19
First Video Game played: Super Mario fooor sure
Game Systems you own: I dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats sad, but i play so much on pc, my Mom gonna kill me if i bring home a ps :/
Current Video Game Playing: Now i'm working/studing, for over a year it was GTA SA, now i'm waiting for GTA 4 to be released for pc in october. Damn, i gonna become anti-social that time.

Also, i suggest putting in the form question about favorite games played. Anyways, mine are GTA VC, GTA SA (i loove GTA), Godfather the game, NSF U2, Enemy Territory.

Contact Info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




optional)
AIM:
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger:
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

i dont wanna post it in internet in general, if someone will be interesed feel free to pm me.
Other Info: (optional)
yay for the thread!_

 
It's a done deal you're the Vice President


----------



## gigglegirl (May 25, 2008)

Oh yes, I totally forgot about blowing into NES cartridges! LMAO those were funny times. In subsequent years we bought another NES to see if it would work better--nope, still had to blow and stick things in it to make the game stay and work

Shoot there was this game I LOVED, it was Vegas Dream! There were these kinda choose your adventure bit in it, like "go answer the phone or not" and depending on the situation, you may fall down stairs and get cash from suing the casino, or you may get some cash stolen.

But I really just loved playing Blackjack!!


----------



## User93 (May 25, 2008)

yay for cartriges! I loved mario and damn, i loved *Felix the Cat*! Anyone remembers it? Some months ago my bf downloaded an emulator, using it + a program we could play  old console games on pc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! mariooo (damn, i was so getting pwnd there... LOL, i lost it)

*DJ_Roxas*, thanks!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 25, 2008)

Form
Name: xbeatenbyagirlx (xbox live)
Age: 26
First Video Game played: Not sure possibly Mr Men on the Acorn!
Game Systems you own: DS lite, PSP, Xbox, Xbox 360, Playstation 3, Wii, Sega Mega Drive, Gamecube
Current Video Game Playing: Mario Kart, GTA4, Wii Fit

Other Info: Not games systems but we also own several retro arcade machines including PacMan, Q*Bert, Asteroids, Asteroids Deluxe... 3 of which are in the lounge and 1 in the dining room


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 26, 2008)

I forgot to do mine silly me xD:

Form:
Name: DJ_Roxas
Age:17
First Video Game played:King of Fighters 95'
Game Systems you own:Nintendo DS,Gamecube, Playstation 2
Current Video Game Playing: Warriors Orochi (PS2)

Contact Info: (optional)
AIM:takoyakination
YIM (Yahoo):[email protected]
MSN/Window Live Messenger:[email protected]
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info: You can pm me for that.


----------



## xiahe (May 26, 2008)

Form:
Name: xiahe
Age: 20
First Video Game played: Mario 3 [NES]
Game Systems you own: SNES, GameCube, Wii, PS3, XBOX 360, DS Lite
Current Video Game Playing: Super Mario Galaxy (Wii), The Phantom Hourglass (Zelda - DS), and a bunch of other older games that I always play over and over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Contact Info
AIM: wh0a its mel (the 0 is a zero, btw)
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger:
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info:  I neeeeeeed Rock Band, even though I've played everything on my friend's (and even attempted - and completed! - the 53-song set list lol...that took seriously like 5-6 hours to complete)...and I'm DYING for the new Ninja Gaiden as well as the new Metal Gear Solid 4 to come out!  I'm such a nerd and I LOVE IT!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

Form:
Name: (Screename) Stacinator (My boyfriend made it up)
Age: 20
First Video Game played: Duke Nukem! haha
Game Systems you own: I don't own any, but my boyfriend has an Xbox 360 that we both use
Current Video Game Playing: Call of Duty 4


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 28, 2008)

Help promote the Video Gamers Union by putting this in your sig.

 Quote:

 Proud to be in the Video Gamers Union. 
 
The Colors are red and the font is in Century Gothic. But I will have user bars and banners put up soon. But I'll take requests of what video game character you want to see made into a userbar or signature banner.


----------



## Janice (May 28, 2008)

Name: Janice
Age: 27
First Video Game played: Atari, can't remember the specific game
Game Systems you own: PS3, PS2, PC
Current Video Game Playing: GTA4

On the PC I love Sims games, on PS3 I am hooked on GTA4 and waiting impatiently for the new God of War for PS3. Hubby plays alot of COD4 on PS3, we have alot of games for it but those are the ones we play the most.


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_yay for cartriges! I loved mario and damn, i loved *Felix the Cat*! Anyone remembers it? Some months ago my bf downloaded an emulator, using it + a program we could play  old console games on pc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! mariooo (damn, i was so getting pwnd there... LOL, i lost it)

*DJ_Roxas*, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY!! For Felix The Cat! I LOVED that game!! Did your boyfriend actually get the game rom to play Felix the Cat??? Tell me where he got it! PLZZZZZZZZZZZ Lol..


----------



## gigglegirl (May 28, 2008)

Sims! Goodness how could I forget them??!!

I started off with the classic the sims with various expansion packs.
then Sims2--love it! Haven't been able to play with school...but soon!


----------



## User93 (May 29, 2008)

He didnt get Felix the cat, but whenever i gonna have some time i will look for it myself. Actully now after formatting pc i dont even have mario, gonna install it back. To play you need 2 things - an emulator (a program which you run first, and then load a game there, i lets you play oldschool console games on pc). So, the one we had was called znes. Then, you need a game program (we had like.. oldschool mario, brick, arcanoid etc). 
As i dont have it installed right now, i can sugges you googling "_emulator_"
first, they have pretty much of them. Then as you're finished, google "_mario for emulator_" etc..

When i will have some time, i will install it back, and i can post links and a lil tut here. I'm sorry im just busy with temp job now :/

*Stephie_Baby*, i want that Felix the Cat game sooo much. I'll tell you if i find it and paste the link


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone want a Video Gamers or (VG) Union banner? I'll make them as soon as possible.


----------



## starfruit (May 29, 2008)

Form:
Name: (starfruit) --> Anna
Age: 17
First Video Game played: Zelda on oldschool nintendo!
Game Systems you own: N65, SegaGenesis, PS2
Current Video Game Playing: Kingdom Hearts II <3

Contact Info/optional)
AIM: spare sublimity
YIM (Yahoo): n/a
MSN/Window Live Messenger:
Skype Name: n/a
ICQ Number: n/a


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 5, 2008)

Form:
Name: Lauren
Age: 19
First Video Game played: some weird sports game on Sega Genesis
Game Systems you own: PC, DS, PS1, PS2
Current Video Game Playing: Warioware on the DS. Since Im never home...lol

Contact Info: (optional)
AIM:
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger: [email protected]
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info: (optional) I have been gaming since the age of 7 I guess. I only had a sega Genesis... So I would go over to my friends house everyday to play DDR and Sonic and Mario. I love mostly RPGs. Im lazy so the only games Ive ever completed are Kingdom Hearts I and II. I am now playing Final fantasy 12 but I havent gotten around to finishing it...I love my DS most of all and soon I will be getting a Wii from my boyfriend <3


----------



## lara (Jun 5, 2008)

Name: Lara
Age: 24
First Video Game played: Can't remember exactly, but it was on the Genesis.
Game Systems you own: Atari 2600, Sega Master System, Sega Game Gear, Sega Mega Drive/Genesis, SNES, an original Pong box, a couple first gen Game Boys, PlayStation 1, N64, Playstation 2, X Box, XBox 360, and I just bought a Nintendo DS Lite. Plus PC games here and there.
Current Video Game Playing: I just hit 100% on GTA:IV.

I'm more interested to see if anyone here has ever played tabletop games. Now _that's_ a classic gamer.


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

So how many people have irreparably ruined their computers by installing Spore and its root kit?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Name: Lara
Age: 24
First Video Game played: Can't remember exactly, but it was on the Genesis.
Game Systems you own: Atari 2600, Sega Master System, Sega Game Gear, Sega Mega Drive/Genesis, SNES, an original Pong box, a couple first gen Game Boys, PlayStation 1, N64, Playstation 2, X Box, XBox 360, and I just bought a Nintendo DS Lite. Plus PC games here and there.
Current Video Game Playing: I just hit 100% on GTA:IV.

I'm more interested to see if anyone here has ever played tabletop games. Now that's a classic gamer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can see by your Avi that you also are a fan of Team Fortress  , do you play on a console or the PC?


----------



## Lissa (Sep 24, 2008)

Form:
Name: Lissa
Age: 29
First Video Game played: Frankie Goes To Hollywood on Commodore 64
Game Systems you own: XBox 360, DS...hoping for a Wii and a PS3
Current Video Game Playing: Viva Pinata Trouble in Paradise on xbox 360...lol! A kid's game but it is such fun, try it if you can

Currently waiting for The Sims 3 next year. I love the Sims. Also recently played Bully on the xbox which is also good, and the Godfather


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I can see by your Avi that you also are a fan of Team Fortress  , do you play on a console or the PC?_

 
PC all the way. Cooperative FPS games on a console are made of suck and fail.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_PC all the way. Cooperative FPS games on a console are made of suck and fail._

 
I 100% agree.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_ 
Currently waiting for The Sims 3 next year. I love the Sims. Also recently played Bully on the xbox which is also good, and the Godfather_

 

my best friend is addicted to the Sims. I can't seem to get into it, I like to build the houses and stuff, but when it comes to actually Playing the game with the Characters, I just can't get into it.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_my best friend is addicted to the Sims. I can't seem to get into it, I like to build the houses and stuff, but when it comes to actually Playing the game with the Characters, I just can't get into it._

 
For some reason I just like making them have babies and seeing what they look like when they grow up. I got insane with downloading new stuff for them like hair, oh and makeup! I love doing their makeup. Hmmm, might have to go home and play it now....


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 26, 2008)

Man, haven't even seen this thread before.

Form:
Name: Kendra or Le Saboteur (Screename)
Age: 20
First Video Game played: God... Most likely Alex the Kidd or Sonic
Game Systems you own: PC, PS2, we have emulators for handhelds
Current Video Game Playing: The Witcher, Neverwinter Nights 2 (still haven't finished either of these yet... our PC is in dire need of an overhaul, or we just need a new one), Baldurs Gate II again for old times sake, Final Fantasy XII, Marvel Ultimate Alliance and yep, Spore. We're doing okay with it, it was released here a bit later so we read up on all the problems before hand and the BF, who is a computer nerd beyond my tame skillz, worked around it.

Contact Info (optional)
AIM:
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger: [email protected] (ugh SHUTUP I was 16)
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info: I've been known to partake in tabletop (D&D v 3.5 or AD&D, A Game of Thrones tabletop) every now and then. I feel too much like a twat to rp with these guys though, so it doesn't happen particularly often. HARDCORE.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 26, 2008)

Form:
Name: (Screename) xoleaxo
Age: 24
First Video Game played: mario brothers on the classic nintendo!
Game Systems you own: xbox360, PS2, DS, PSP
Current Video Game Playing: rock band, halo3, mario party on DS

Contact Info:
xbox live: xoleaxo

Other info: impatiently waiting for gears of war 2!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, forgot to add, any one else here looking forward to Dragon Age? Looks freaking AMAZING. It's a good chance to do what they do best without the convoluted storylines of Forgotten Realms or Star Wars (as much as I love them both). I just hope it's as TOTALLY EPIC as they're making it out to be, and won't be another Fable.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 26, 2008)

Form:
Name: OfficerJenny (Chad)
Age: 16
First Video Game played: Probably Mario Paint <3
Game Systems you own: Wii, PS2, Xbox, DS, PC. I'm a PC gamer
Current Video Game Playing: Spore, WoW(Waiting for wotlk), Brawl.

Can't wait for Sims 3, Trying to get back into team fortress


----------



## User93 (Sep 26, 2008)

I gonna start playing Godfater again, damn, I miss the game! And what GTA4 for PC gonna be released finally? Man I cant wait already!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

I love computer games.

My name is Mel
33
1st VG- Pacman or Frogger... I am still addicted to both.
I am currently playing... Sims 2, GTA, Football Manager 2008.
My fav is Sims 2... this game got me addicted to gaming.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

Does anybody know when Sims 3 will be out?  I can't wait for that.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Yay Sims 3? jeez I've severely neglected Sims 2. But what an improvement is was over the original. Love the University expansion. The one thing that kills me is you can buy the expansions when they are first released, but wait, hmm i don't know how many months and then itll drop, or there will be combo expansion packs. I know thats the way pricing of new games happens, but it pisses me off knowing if i'd have waited, i could get a couple expansions for the price of one.

Real life university got in the way too. But now that thats essentially done, I am definitely intrigued about this talk about a sims 3.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 26, 2008)

Sims three will be released sometime in 2009 , I forgot the month . Its on the website.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

I looked it up... Feb 09.  It looks wicked.  You can supposedly walk around the neighborhoods now... i always thought that game lacked that.  I can't wait for it.  I might take 3 days off of work so i can play non stop.  I will need to make sure I upgrade my graphics card by then.  

Has anybody tried Apartment life yet?  I haven't bought it but it looks fun.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I looked it up... Feb 09. It looks wicked. You can supposedly walk around the neighborhoods now... i always thought that game lacked that. I can't wait for it. I might take 3 days off of work so i can play non stop. I will need to make sure I upgrade my graphics card by then. 

Has anybody tried Apartment life yet? I haven't bought it but it looks fun._

 
Apartment life incoperated basics of sim 3 (ie celings!) in my opinion.. I love it!!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_For some reason I just like making them have babies and seeing what they look like when they grow up. I got insane with downloading new stuff for them like hair, oh and makeup! I love doing their makeup. Hmmm, might have to go home and play it now...._

 
OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!

My name is Lisa!! and I love playing sims 2 just to have babies!! Once they grow up - hair, make up and outfit is all I care about.. Once they've had their babies I generally just kill them off


----------



## darkorchid (Sep 30, 2008)

Form:
Name: Tara, Trinity, Umeboshi (screennames)
Age: 23
First Video Game played: Alex the Kidd, Sonic - Sega Mastersystem woah
Game Systems you own: Wii, PS2 x2, DS, DSLite, Xbox360, PC (still under construction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, PS3 (by far the largest paperweight that I own, not to be used until something worthy comes out...like FFXIII...although now that might not be exclusive...Oh Soul Calibur! *rushes out to buy* 
Current Video Game Playing: Warhammer Online (IF the s/o will get off the computer for more than 5 mins...currently playing Order, High Elf), FFXII for DS (Revenant Wings).

Other : I am a serial game non finisher *hangs head in shame* I have played most of the FF series but have yet to finish one - I just can't bring myself to do it!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm LizzleFoRizzle on PS3 and I'm completely addicted to LittleBigPlanet!!!! 
Does anyone else have that game?  It's sooo fun.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I'm LizzleFoRizzle on PS3 and I'm completely addicted to LittleBigPlanet!!!! 
Does anyone else have that game?  It's sooo fun._

 
I've considered getting a PS3 just for LBP


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 9, 2008)

Form:
Name: Kensie (i have no screenname)
Age:17
First Video Game played:Crash Bandicoot on PS1
Game Systems you ownS3, xbox360, nintendo wii, nintendo ds (might get a psp for college), PC
Current Video Game Playing:Sims 2

I was addicted to GTA4, all summer. Wake up, eat, play gta, sleep, repeat, i actually got emotional when the game ended.
I'm excited for sims3 but i probably won't get it because it's pretty much like sims2 but more features and better graphics.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I've considered getting a PS3 just for LBP_

 
You totally should! haha
My bf and I played through the entire story already and I stayed up until 5am making my own stage.  I've never been addicted to a video game before... it's a little scary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He never gets to play his shooting games anymore because I'm always wanting to play LBP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He said he's going to start doing makeup because I took his hobby!


----------



## lara (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone else pre-ordered Left 4 Dead?

I've got a 32-slot server sitting empty (I use it to host comps and machinima creators and that's about it) and was thinking about hosting some private L4D/TF2/DoD/CS:S matches. I know there's at least one other TF2 player here amongst all the chick-game gamers, but if anyone wants to play some real PC games I'm willing to host them.


----------



## User93 (Nov 10, 2008)

Kensie, oh I've spent so much time just like that! First when I was playing GTA SA, I was completely anti-social all the summer '06 playimg all day long. And well, especially after that I started playing online games which kept me hooked! All I was doing was play whenever I had time, aaaaall the tome. 

Im so busy lately that I couldnt even play games.. Im playing The Godfather now though and it rocks! We are playing togethet with bf so thats even more fun. Im sooo waiting for Godfather part 2.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 10, 2008)

godfather sounds good. i need to look into it.

Oh damn, anyone used to play *Dance Dance Revolution*? I was obsessed with that game when I was 10! I was so good. Now, if you tried to get me on the DDR platform, I'd trip on myself or lose my breath mid-song.


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 10, 2008)

I am so excited that this is on here! You have no ideas how many times i get in arguments with men because i can (A) beat them, (B) have more games than them or (C) play waaaaay more than they do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Form:
Name:Kat   Screenname(s): Melodykat or Katatonique
Age:27
First Video Game played: I used to have a Coleco vision. Donkey Kong Jr and Mr. Do (OLDSCHOOL)
Game Systems you own:Nintendo, Gamegear, Gameboy, Sega, PS2, and Wii
Current Video Game Playing: Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess, Samba De Amigo, MarioKart, World of Warcraft, and used to be on MapleStory

Contact Infooptional)
AIM: melodykatt
YIM (Yahoo): Melody_katt
MSN/Window Live Messenger:
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info: I can't wait for animal farm to come out for wii! I need that conference gadget for the wifi connection. And all my Wii peeps hit me up with your ID so we can play smash bothers or mario kart!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am new on W.O.W.....i anyone else plays help a sista out. I'm still a noob on there.


----------



## Korms (Nov 12, 2008)

Form:
Name: Korms 
Age: 25
First Video Game played: Oh man, something on the Sinclair ZX Spectrum many moons ago, maybe Caterpillar.
Game Systems you own: PS1, Master System, Mega Drive, C64, Game Gear and a PC.  I'm a bit of a 'retro' gamer.
Current Video Game Playing: I'm still working my way through Final Fantasy VIII (yeah, I'm slow) and I've got the Sims 2 on the go constantly.  I *REALLY NEED *Fallout 3 (1 and 2 are the dog's kahunas) but my PC is not powerful enough for it


----------



## lara (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't fuggin' wait for Left 4 Dead. *SERIOUSLY*. I haven't been this excited for a game since TF came out of vapourware.
Left 4 Dead on Steam - DL the demo if you want a great zombie-killing experience. I've been playing co-op on Steam with my friends list and it's been a blast. We power-played the first chapter on expert and nearly wet ourselves. The friendly fire aspect is great as well; it's nice to have a multiplayer that requires some strong co-ordination along the usual Valve teamwork focus.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 13, 2008)

Name: banjobama (Archelle)

Age: 23

First Video Game played: err.. Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening on the original Game Boy which I still own BTW!! 

Game Systems you own: PS2, PS3, Game Boy Advance, old grey Game Boy, Game Cube

Current Video Game Playing: Grand Theft Auto IV, The Sims 2, usually Legend of Zelda something or other since those are my all time faves.

I'm not much of a gamer, since I was poor growing up and only had a Game Boy and a Sega Genesis. Then when I was 18 or 19 I bought the Game Cube because at Best Buy it came with the Legend of Zelda special disk. Now my hubs bought a PS3 and I'm addicted to Grand Theft Auto.

What is Little Big Planet?? Tell me about it. And other PS3 games that are fun. We already have GTA IV, Assassin's Creed, whatever the newest Madden one is, Metal Gear Solid IV (I think), and Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## sinergy (Nov 13, 2008)

this thread always makes me smile! i was wondering if anyone played the Sims castaway or the MySims for the Wii? I have the old ps2 ones and sims 2 for my psp, but just wondering about those before i get into that, i need something new to do!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 13, 2008)

Form:
Name: (Screename) *Debbie (s0_fam0us)*
Age: *22*
First Video Game played: *I can't remember... probably something Mario related for NES.*
Game Systems you own: *NES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, XBox, XBox 360*
Current Video Game Playing: *Nothing lately... I rented the new Midnight Club but couldn't get into it.* *I did, however, dust off my NES last weekend and beat Super Mario 3, Bubble Bobble, and attempted to beat Mike Tyson's Punch Out, but couldn't get past Mr. Sandman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Contact Info:
AIM: *xhackersdreamx*
YIM (Yahoo): *xhackersdreamx*

Other Info: (optional) *Looking forward to the new Need for Speed (Undercover) for 360. On the regular XBox, I was ranked #1 in Circuit races on XBox Live in Need for Speed: Most Wanted. Even still, some 3 years later that's still my favorite game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_Name: banjobama (Archelle)
What is Little Big Planet?? Tell me about it. And other PS3 games that are fun. We already have GTA IV, Assassin's Creed, whatever the newest Madden one is, Metal Gear Solid IV (I think), and Ninja Gaiden._

 
Gametrailers.com - LittleBigPlanet: Reviews, Trailers, and Interviews

If you wanna know more, message me....
but it's pretty much the greatest game EVER!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Has anyone else pre-ordered Left 4 Dead?

I've got a 32-slot server sitting empty (I use it to host comps and machinima creators and that's about it) and was thinking about hosting some private L4D/TF2/DoD/CS:S matches. I know there's at least one other TF2 player here amongst all the chick-game gamers, but if anyone wants to play some real PC games I'm willing to host them._

 

^^Me and my housemate were playing L4D last night for the first time. I think we were on a Gamespace server. It's friggin awesome! >_< Keep us posted on the server!


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 13, 2008)

Form:
Name: Shannon
Age: 29
First Video Game played: Atari  =P
Game Systems you own: Atari, Nintendo64, PS2, PS3, XBox, Wii, PC
Current Video Game Playing:  Currently, I'm playing WoW, and that's all I've got time for!  I avoided it for a LONG time cause I knew it would be addicting, and I was right, lol.

Other Info: 
On WoW, I mostly play on the Mok'Nathal server, user name Magdalina.  I'm a level 18 night elf druid.  I have another character on another server, but I've completely neglected it since human mages are the suck (for me, it was boring.)


I'm sure OfficerJenny is busy playing WOTLK right now.  =P  (Note to self: go buy it!)


----------



## banjobama (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_this thread always makes me smile! i was wondering if anyone played the Sims castaway or the MySims for the Wii? I have the old ps2 ones and sims 2 for my psp, but just wondering about those before i get into that, i need something new to do!_

 
I played the sims castaways, and beat it in about two days. The story is really easy, but the free play can be fun because you are building your house on a deserted island, so it's different than the normal one. But it is not nearly as detailed as the normal game the sims 2.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 13, 2008)

Has anyone gotten around to play Little Big Planet?


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 14, 2008)

Form:
Name: Aimee Lopez
Age: 27
First Video Game played: Dig Dug on Atari, FTW!
Game Systems you own: Wii and Nintendo 64 that never gets played.
Current Video Game Playing: Super Mario Galaxy and Guitar Hero, the newest one! I ROCK the mic haha.

I also play WoW.


----------



## lara (Nov 18, 2008)

*BRB, KILLIN' ZOMBIES.*

Oh my god. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## User93 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lara, I understand completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




brb, gotta take over that warehouse and a compound, and before that buy a backup of lvl 3 assasin pistol and some tommygun ammu...


----------



## banjobama (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Has anyone gotten around to play Little Big Planet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to BAD, since hearing about it here. But I think I'm going to wait till after Christmas to buy it.


----------



## lara (Nov 22, 2008)

I just replayed the Blood Harvest level on L4D in advanced co-op mode as the Tank on the Infected side.

Best. Time. *EVER*.

It even beats taking advantage of the friendly fire environment and repeatedly shooting an annoying co-op Survivor team member in the back until they ragequit.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 22, 2008)

I _need_ Left 4 Dead

No money makes me a sad little panda


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I want to BAD, since hearing about it here. But I think I'm going to wait till after Christmas to buy it._

 

It's SOOOO good!  You  HAVE to get it.  I'm still addicted...and I have a really short attention span


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm really enjoying Fallout 3 atm.

Left for Dead looks so cool!!!


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Has anyone gotten around to play Little Big Planet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes!! How good is it!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 26, 2008)

Left 4 Dead is awesome!! It's really addictive too. I've been racing home after work all week just so I can get online and play some more.


----------



## lara (Nov 26, 2008)

L4D is crazy addictive. I've been mixing it up between playing it as a single-player (surprisingly good; the AI is smart enough to make the other characters move believably - they don't get stuck behind walls, for example) and playing endless Versus games against my Steam buddies.

The downside is that it has temporarily absorbed everyone's attention away from TF2 and I have to resort to going to pubbie servers for a match now.


----------



## user79 (Nov 27, 2008)

The new Tomb Raider game came out very recently....I don't play games too much but that series I'm addicted too. I ended up finishing that game in like 2 days. I'm sad it's over!! I might start it again, lol! I really liked this one, the game play is much smoother and Lara Croft gets to ride her motorcycle again, woo! The underwater gameplay is also much cooler because she has an airtank so she can stay underwater forever and the underwater levels are soooo rad! Def a game I recommend, I love all the puzzles you have to solve too, I'm not much of a shooter.


----------



## Jinni (Nov 27, 2008)

MissChievous said:


> The new Tomb Raider game came out very recently....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lara (Dec 6, 2008)

Fallout 3, y/n?


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Fallout 3, y/n?_

 
yes!


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 7, 2008)

Name: Calhoune, Kyarorain
Age: 17
First Video Game played: Sonic on Genesis
Game Systems you own: DS, PSP, PS, PS2, XBOX360
Current Video Game Playing: Fable 2!! 

But really I'm an MMORPG-girl at heart. WoW and FFXI<3


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Fallout 3, y/n?_

 
Def yes!!!


----------



## Jinni (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Fallout 3, y/n?_

 
 fo sure


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Fallout 3, y/n?_

 
I did like it a lot, but I cut my first playthrough short (at 50 hours, luls), 'cause I wanted to leave some stuff there for another play. I could feel myself getting a bit weary of it.

I'm not much of an FPS'er, and I found the engine they used for shooting was kind of... Off? Thanks to VATS I wasn't complete dogfood, though. It could just be that I'm a bit shit, haha. 

Recently just played Mass Effect and Bioshock too, enjoyed them both.

Any one here played Gears of War 2 for the 360? Is it worth it?


----------



## lara (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm. Next time I see a sale go through Game or EB I'll pick it up. F3 is one of the rare games that's cheaper to buy retail than purchase through Steam - it'd set me back close to AU$118 to do a direct download than to buy the physical dvd for AU$95.

ETA: scratch that, JB HiFi has it for AU$75. Outstanding!


----------



## lara (Dec 17, 2008)

Finished Fallout 3.

That had to be one of the most boring things I've ever played in my LIFE.


----------



## User93 (Dec 20, 2008)

Finalllyyyyyyy!!!!!
My preciousssss, GTA IV for PC, here mama alibi comes for you


----------



## lara (Dec 21, 2008)

Alibi, has it been patched yet?

My Steam list exploded with rage when it came out; apparently there were some major texture and redraw issues initially due to some lazy porting.


----------



## User93 (Dec 21, 2008)

Lara, you talking about PC version? I dont have a ps3, so I tried only now, when a PC version became aviable here. I tried downloading before, but it didnt work nice, and with this version I got i didnt notice any troubles


----------



## lara (Dec 21, 2008)

The PC version. It appears to have been fixed now after everyone started screaming for blood about it.

PS3s are made of failure anyway.


----------



## KyaLyn (Dec 22, 2008)

Name: Lisa
Age: 30
First Video Game Played: Mario Bro/Duck Hunt, although possibly an Atari game...hmmmm can't remember.
Game Systems You Own: Atari 2600, SNES, GameCube, GameBoy Advanced, GameBoy DS, PS1, PS2, N64, X Box, X Box 360, Wii, and enough computers to fill a Best Buy (ok, maybe not that many, but it certainly seems like it)
Current Video Game Playing: Lego Batman, Super Mario Galaxy, Dynasty Warriors 6

Although most of my time is sucked up playing WoW

My screen name comes from my favorite DnD character I made. I've done a little playing with Warhammer 40k and various other tabletop games.

Its nice to know I'm not the only gamer chick that likes makeup.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 23, 2008)

Hah, Lara, I guess you like Sandbox-y games, or you don't. Apparently there's one hundred hours of gameplay if you do everything, that has to be a lot of hours exploring and just clearing the map. At half of that I was pretty much sick to death of the Capital Wasteland. If I do ever do another run through, it will be a fair way into the future. 

Just finished Half Life 2 on the PC for the first time. It was pretty cool, I don't feel like I fail as much at shooting things as I did when I started. I bought my boyfriend Dead Space for Christmas, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## lara (Dec 23, 2008)

I love sandbox games, it's just that Fallout 3 has so many small faults that it adds up to one giant pile of frustration that manages to be somehow repetitive and boring at the same time. 

VATS is frustratingly unreliable but the real-time FPS is just all over the place in regards to accuracy (so you're damned if you do and damned if you don't with which fighting method you choose), not being able to hotkey a switch between current/previous weapons as opposed to just weapons being bound to individual keys (this is one that a lot of seasoned FPS players have criticised about F3, mostly because it's such a basic thing to have in a multiweapon game. Don't forget the invisible Q in WSAD!) and the Pipboy is even _more _unintuitive than it has been before.

My main criticism is that the NPC behaviours have some the shittiest scripting I've seen in a current gen-game. The lazy programming (gliding instead of doing a anchor-based walk over a bump map, seriously? It's not 1998, we're not playing _Half Life_ anymore) manages to throw me out of any immersion I manage to get, and in a game like F3 player immersion makes up 80% of the gameplay experience. 

I was totally sucked into the whole experience in the first hour when I was exploring Springvale - the robot piping presidential addresses and patriotic music in a desolate street, rummaging through frayed suitcases, looting mailboxes outside wrecked homes... I was completely immersed. 
Then I went into the school, discovered the Raiders and got into a firefight amongst the heavy ambience of dark rooms stacked with rotting corpses, the dog howling in the next room and the shuffling of the ants in the basement, so completely suckered in to the extent that I was leaning forward in my chair... and then the Raider no-clipped into the wall and started an action_loop0 glitch that sent all the other enemy NPCs in the area into stone.

*Seriously*. I don't know what's worse, the above example or how every NPC you can have a conversation with appears to be looking over your shoulder.

I didn't hate the game - I've played it twice as a complete angel and as a flesh-eatin', slave ridin', karma-challenged mofack, and you don't log in that many hours on something you really hate unless you're a complete masochist. My main criticism is that Bethesda picked up such a strong franchise with a loyal fanbase for such an incredibly cheap price, they should have run with that and released a product that was Valve or Rockstar quality at the _minimum_. This just feels like something put out by Acclaim after a three-day meth bender with EA.

That being said, I have two outstanding raves about Fallout 3:
1.) It gave us the long Tunnel Snakes Rule soundclip, which is currently being run into the goddamn ground on the TF2 server I play on. There's even a Steam community splintered off from the main server devoted to people who do nothing but abuse the reserved slot players ability to force soundclips onto everyone by endlessly y-spamming !pall sw/tunnelsnakesrule over and over again.
YouTube - TUNNEL SNAKES RULE
2.) The entire game improves dramatically with the addition of this mod:
YouTube - Fallout 3 - Wasteland Dancin' (Umpa)


MY THOUGHTS. HERE'S A BOOK OF THEM.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 23, 2008)

Wrath Of The Lich King is incredibly boring

8c


----------



## Delerium (Dec 23, 2008)

Name: Bambi (Delerium)
Age: 28
First Video Game played: Super Mario Bros. / Duck Hunt on the NES
Game Systems you own: Original XBOX, (2) XBOX360s (one first gen and one black elite), (2) PS2s (one old style huge one, one slim one), PS3, Nintendo Wii, Game Cube, N64, NES, SNES, Sega Genesis, Commodore VIC20, Original Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advantage, Nintendo DS.

Current Video Game Playing: Fallout 3, Fable 2, Oblivion (ongoing, play it all the time), Little Big Planet, Rock Band 2 and GH World Tour.

Contact Infooptional)
AIM: babyxchaos
YIM (Yahoo): riotgirl37
MSN/Window Live Messenger: [email protected]
Skype Name: n/a
ICQ Number: 179450071

Other Info: I still have every video game system that I've ever owned and they all still work pretty well.  My fiancee is also a gamer geek.  The XBOX and one PS2(the slim one) are his.  The XBOX360s, PS3 and Wii we purchased together.  Everything else I've collected through out the years and kept packed away.  I love games, but don't have too much time to play right now while I'm in school.  I am looking forward to the Sims 3.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2008)

Form:
Name: Louise
Age: 24
First Video Game played: super mario bros 3 on the nes
Game Systems you own: wii, ps3, ps2, ds, pc (does that count?!), mega drive, nes, snes, n64
Current Video Game Playing: apollo justice on the ds! i'm on the last case and it's driving me mad!! and on the pc i'm playing gta because my hubby works for rockstar and he's in the credits!oh and me loves WOW! even though i've been too busy the past month to play as much!

Other Info: i don't have many ps3 games - if i'm honest i mainly got the ps3 because i work for sony and i wanted it as a blu ray player!! and i freaking love WOW! i am a blood elf and me loves it! me and hubby play together... it's lots of fun! i love my ds too. it goes everywhere with me!


----------



## lara (Dec 27, 2008)

There's a bitchin' holiday sale on Steam - 10% to 75% off everything in the store. Team Fortress 2 is only $9.99, hint hint.

I picked up Doom III, and I'm debating whether to get Bioshock seeing as it's only $5.


----------



## PaleBeauty6 (Dec 27, 2008)

we shoud totally post our names and relms and find eatchother to play on wow! lol. I need more girl gamers to chat with.

Form:
Name: Ashley (PaleBeauty6)
Age:20
First Video Game played: super mario
Game Systems you own:wii, ps3,ps2, dreamcast, super nintendo. pc.
Current Video Game Playing:WOW, Little Big Planet, Silent Hill series.

Contact Info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




optional)
AIM:Razorblades Ash
YIM (Yahoo):razorbladesash2
MSN/Window Live Messenger:[email protected]
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info: (optional)
I Play WOW! Lol! On arathor and lightninghoof servers.


----------



## SarahStarlight (Dec 27, 2008)

Form:
Name: Sarah (Gaming Alias StarL*ght)
Age:     24
First Video Game played: Donkey Kong
Game Systems you own: xbox360, Gamecube, Mostly play Competitive PC gaming. 
Current Video Game Playing: Counter Strike 1.6, Counter-Strike: Source, World of Warcraft

Contact Info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




optional)
AIM:
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger: [email protected]
Skype Name:
ICQ Number: 

Other Info: (optional)
I love the competitive aspect of videogames. The game I mostly play is Counter-Strike, which is a first person shooter. I had an all girls team called Beyond Intuition. I am a makeup loving gaming geek and proud of it. In my blog I focus on makeup and gaming.. my two passions.
My steam page : Steam Community :: ID :: StarL*ght


----------



## lara (Dec 28, 2008)

Just some fooling around on 2f2f with some friends over Christmas:

YouTube - Holiday Edition Pyro Montage

ETA: Just a warning, the language gets a little salty here and there. Try not to play it in any, y'know, churches or anything.


----------



## vikitty (Dec 28, 2008)

Name: Valerie/vikitty
Age: 23
First Video Game played: Donkey Kong Country on SNES
Game Systems you own: Nintendo Wii, Nintendo DS

Current Video Game Playing: Replaying Phoenix Wright: Justice For All atm.

Contact Infooptional)
AIM: thejudasegg
YIM (Yahoo): narcissenoir
MSN/Window Live Messenger: n/a
Skype Name: n/a
ICQ Number: n/a

Other Info: I am guilty of having an R4 chip and a pile of ROMs for my DS. :/ I am such a flaky gamer that I usually end up abandoning a game very quickly, so I download and play that way. If I love a game, I buy it! (I have all of the Phoenix Wright games; I adore them ♥♥♥)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 28, 2008)

omg vikitty I loveee my R4 <3
best purchase in my life ever


----------



## vikitty (Dec 29, 2008)

hehe YAY.

also, I love your username.  I was more of a fan of Nurse Joy. XD


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 10, 2009)

Getting a PS3 in the next few days, along with LittleBigPlanet
Sooooo excited!


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone else played the Penny Arcade games? I've beaten I and II in the last few days and am keenly waiting for the next one to roll out in a few months.

They got absolutely bagged out with some really average Metacritic scores (77 and 81 respectively) but if you treat them like the $15 games they are they're actually really fun. This is coming from someone who _really _hates turn based gaming as well, haha.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Has anyone else played the Penny Arcade games? I've beaten I and II in the last few days and am keenly waiting for the next one to roll out in a few months.

They got absolutely bagged out with some really average Metacritic scores (77 and 81 respectively) but if you treat them like the $15 games they are they're actually really fun. This is coming from someone who really hates turn based gaming as well, haha._

 
I've been wanting to but I haven't gotten around to it. :c


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad I found this thread!

Hello, my name is Rachel and I am a World of Warcraft addict. ^_^ My current character is Faendia (level 19 Night Elf Druid) on the Sen'Jin realm.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 22, 2009)

Didn't see this form! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name: Rachel
Age: 21
First Video Game played: Super Mario Bros.
Game Systems you own: Nintendo DS....

Current Video Game Playing: WoW! It's the only game I play but I'm hopelessly addicted...

Contact Infoo
AIM: AmorMeus
YIM (Yahoo): n/a
MSN/Window Live Messenger: 
Skype Name: PM me
ICQ Number: n/a

Other Info: Just started out as a gamer geek on WoW. My boyfriend and I play it constantly! I'm open to other suggestions for games though


----------



## lara (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I've been wanting to but I haven't gotten around to it. :c_

 
There's another Steam sale coming up, bag them then.

There's also TF2 and L4D free weekends coming up - my usual server gets overrun with people who have seen the Team Roomba griefing videos and decide that they want to hang on the legendary server with the cool kids. Oy vey.

YouTube - TEAM ROOMBA PRESENTS: More Team Fortress 2 Griefing
(language warning, don't play it in your MIL's sitting room.)


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_
I'm more interested to see if anyone here has ever played tabletop games. Now that's a classic gamer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have. It's a bit of a necessity to learn the mechanics of all of that crap if you're going to do video game design. I have to admit though, I find tabletop games boring.

Right now I'm completely obsessed with Fallout 3. My all time favorite game is an RPG called Arcanum.

I'd love to see some makeup looks inspired by video games, maybe we can get that going


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Finished Fallout 3.

That had to be one of the most boring things I've ever played in my LIFE._

 
ROFL

....Seriously? What was your playtime? It is one of the most all encompassing worlds I have ever come across. Now, I've been hooked on the fallout franchise from day 1, but... this game has won so many Game of the Year awards that I just don't know how you could find Post apocalyptic DC boring. 

I've been completely titillated and obsessed with it for months now. Since it came out. I've played through four times and am not yet bored, and I have a pretty short attention span.


----------



## lara (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_ROFL

....Seriously? What was your playtime? It is one of the most all encompassing worlds I have ever come across. Now, I've been hooked on the fallout franchise from day 1, but... this game has won so many Game of the Year awards that I just don't know how you could find Post apocalyptic DC boring._

 
Read through the thread further, I wrote a reasonably long post about why I found it so disappointing.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Read through the thread further, I wrote a reasonably long post about why I found it so disappointing._

 
I of course found that immediately after I posted that.

I think the gliding of NPCs is a bit nitpicky and only really noticable on uneven surfaces. It may have been a simple fix, but I have no doubt that when doing usability tests, and considering the time line they had, they probably opted to fix gameplay problems first and I can't fault them for that. 

What view were you using, the first or third person perspective? I used mostly first except when navigating exceptionally large areas so didn't usually feel like NPCs were looking over my shoulder although I did encounter a couple who tried to talk through a wall at me. 

My issues with the game were that sometimes looting through the same types of items got a bit repetitive. It would have been challenging if there was more stuff with questionable usage. The enemies were also somewhat repetitive. 

Every time I died wearing raider armor I couldn't help but thing "Man, raiders are hot!" as my dead body collapsed to the floor.

Fallout 3 was an amazingly ambitious game and I wish more RPGs would take cues from it. The world was incredibly expansive and open ended. I didn't have as much issues with enemies getting stuck in loops either, but I have had this problem with enemy/environment collision games that I have programmed in XNA Studio so I can't say I could fault Bethesda Softworks for it either.

I also loved the fact that I was able to make my character have blue hair too, which usually isn't an option.

Also I am biased because I am completely obsessed with retro futurism and post apocalyptia in general.


----------



## lara (Feb 7, 2009)

Bumping this to say that I'm putting on a Day of Defeat Source night on soon. Rotations includes standard maps plus 3xi_trainmap, dod_lennon and dod_strand, but I may roll a couple of frag/sniper maps as well.

If anyone plays hit me up either by PM or on Steam and I'll let you know when and where.


----------



## .Ice (Feb 7, 2009)

Well gee, I never even saw this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Name:  *.Ice
* Age: *22
* First Video Game played:* Sonic (for the Sega)
* Game Systems you own: *PS2, Game Boy Advance, Game Boy Color, SNES, PS3 (Soon lol)
* Current Video Game Playing:* Extermination (PS2), and Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks (PS2)

*Other Info:* I'm one of those gamer ppl who learns a game pretty quickly. Like you could challenge me to a game that i've never even heard of (but you played all the time), show me the keys, get a feel of the game, and then i'll kick your ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Janice (Feb 8, 2009)

So I discovered WoW and have a couple chars on Borlean Tundra and one on The Underbog.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Form:
Name: Amanda (Blueeyesangel18 also my gamertag)
Age: 20
First Video Game played: Can't remember name exactly Alex in wonderland or something it was on Sega megadrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Game Systems you own: Xbox 360, laptop, psp and Nintendo ds lite
Current Video Game Playing: Sims 2, Pokemon Diamond, Tom Clancy Rainbow Six, Fable 2, The last Remnant, Final Fantasy Crisis Core

Contact Info
AIM: 
YIM (Yahoo):
MSN/Window Live Messenger:
Skype Name:
ICQ Number:

Other Info: I so cant wait for Halo wars


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

  Any one here played Gears of War 2 for the 360? Is it worth it?  
 
Yes its awesome XD


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 14, 2009)

Left 4 Dead is 50% off this weekend.

So now it's mine.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone playing F.E.A.R 2?


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Left 4 Dead is 50% off this weekend.

So now it's mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good choice, holmes.

I can't wait until the SDK rolls out with the last two levels converted for Survivor play. I have some maps roughly modelled out in the regular Source SDK; as soon as L4D rolls I'm going to convert them and go to town.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2009)

So I just played for the first time ever.

I am so extremely horrendous at it, but it is way to entertaining for me to care XD 
Especially with everyone yelling at me for shooting them. Damn friendly fire.


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, friendly fire. It's either the ideal trick to make people think rather than fire, or the ultimate griefing tool. 

YouTube - Putz, The Friendly Tank
Putz, the Friendly Tank


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2009)

:3 that would be so fun.

I think I like L4D more than TF2. Probably because it's a lot easier to control the amount of idiots in L4D than it is in TF2.


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2009)

*makes a _so-so_ motion*

TF2 - you can control the idiots you come into contact with because it lets you choose your own servers. One you find a good server, you stick with it.
L4D - uses a matchmaking service, so you're punted into games with people who scream HOW DO I SHOT TONGUE over and over again.

Most of my L4D playing now comes from inviting/being invited by friends into regular games we hold once or twice a week; circumventing matchmaking limits the sheer amount of pub game douchebaggery.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2009)

Well yeah, it's much easier to find 3 friends than it is to find enough to make a good TF2 server.

Or I just get horrible experiences way to often filled with music blasting and other voice chat annoyances.

:c


----------



## lara (Feb 17, 2009)

The new GTA IV DLC pack came out today/yesterday for the Xbox. I'd love to get it but the Live Marketplace system is so convoluted and badly designed I refuse to partake in it.

DLC for PC: I'm all over it. Just look at how much money I've funnelled through Steam in the last few months for proof.
DLC for consoles: hell no. Give me a disc or no dice, I want old media.


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone play Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The bf and I just got it recently, I've been kicking his ass with Catwoman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cracks whip*


----------



## perfectdefect (Feb 18, 2009)

Name: Ally
Age: 24
First Video Game played: Mario the first one with duck hunt
Game Systems you own: now? DS, ps3, xbox, wii, nes sega, n64, gameboy, snes
Current Video Game Playing: rock band 2, chrono trigger, wario shake it

Other Info: Nope just love video games and so does my boyfriend so if he plays the ps3 i play my ds right beside him on the couch, that's love


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 19, 2009)

Form:
Name: I have several but the one that you will catch me playing under the most is CrystalFox
Age:31
First Video Game played: I have been playing video games since the Atari and the first game I played was Breakout, Video Games have come a long way. LOL
Game Systems you own: Xbox 360, Wii, Xbox, Game Cube, Playstation 3, PSP, Nintendo DS
Current Video Game Playing: Changes everyday we own over 100 games, Last night I was playing God of War.

I am also a PC gamer, I used to play Planetside, I play WoW and Sims. I used to also play Dungeons and Dragon and have been thinking about going back and giving it a second try. I EverQuest or as I lovingly call it EverCrack but that got boring.

Contact Info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




optional)

YIM (Yahoo): Crystalfox05


Other Info: 
Actually I have more of a question... How many ladies play WoW and under what server do you play? I have always wanted to start or be in a guild where it was all females on WoW. I used to have an all female guild on Planetside and we used to kick butt. hehehehe....It is so much fun to see the guys complain when they get owned by a female.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm a man :C

But I play WoW on Terenas server. Horde warrior


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 19, 2009)

I play WoW as well, but I'm on the European realms. I mostly play when I'm home sick though, otherwise I don't really have the time atm. Boo!


----------



## lara (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't touch WoW/Warhammer/etc.

I lost a good two years of my life to Starcraft; god knows how much time I'd sink into WoW


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

Would you kill me if I said I've never played Starcraft?

I was always too scared of Kerrigan on the cover of Brood War to get it.

Can't wait for Starcraft 2, though.


----------



## User93 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I don't touch WoW/Warhammer/etc.

I lost a good two years of my life to Starcraft; god knows how much time I'd sink into WoW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly! I try to stay away from such games since I had a really serious online gaming addition for 1,5 years


----------



## lara (Feb 20, 2009)

I love Starcraft with the burning fire of a thousand burning suns, but no, I don't harangue people for not playing games or for not enjoying something that I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When SC2 comes out I'll be gone forever. Diablo III is also going to eat my brain, I'm sure of it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Diablo III will be the reason for my disappearance, as well.


----------



## zeitghost (Feb 25, 2009)

*Name:* Zeitghost/Lisbeth
*Age:* 22
*First Video Game played:* Mortal Kombat II
*Game Systems you own: *Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis, Playstation 1, Playstation 2, Playstation 3, Xbox, Xbox 360, Game Boy
*Current Video Game Playing:* World of Warcraft, Oblivion


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 25, 2009)

Killzone II this weekend?  Oh, yes.


----------



## lara (Feb 25, 2009)

SCOUT UPDATE.

The next few weeks are going to be a good time to be part of a Heavy/Medic mantrain.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_SCOUT UPDATE.

The next few weeks are going to be a good time to be part of a Heavy/Medic mantrain._

 
Sooooo excited! :w
I want an energy drink! >:c


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 25, 2009)

My name is Sarah and I am a VG addict! :O But only when I have work to do. Go figure.

I first started playing on the NES with my older brother (Kid Nicky anyone? Legacy of the Wizard?) 

Now I'm still all about the old school, though I throw some newer (ish) ones in. I love Civ III! Oh, and Portal. Although I only played it the one night, and my brother had to sort of give me hints. I have an artistic mind, not a logical one. D:


----------



## lara (Mar 16, 2009)

Warhammerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Dawn of War II. Way more fun than it should be, but needs more maps.

I'm starting to hear a lot more whispers about Diablo III shipping soon.


----------



## ShangHaii (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't have any video game consoles, but I play WoW! I have a warrior on bronzebeard. Alliance side. 

WoW is like a second job. oh well >.<


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 18, 2009)

I just cancelled my WoW account. I'm done with it for now :c I can't wait for Diablo 3 and Starcraftttttt


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2009)

^^Yay Starcraft!! About bloody time.


----------



## Jello89 (Mar 19, 2009)

Omg I am currently addicted to World of warcraft. My bf got me into this about three weeks ago. Im a level 50 Blood elf hunter on Gorefiend. PvP is friggin hilarious XD. I dont care what people think this game is great! Cant play now though cause I got exams. How sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to start again!


----------



## lara (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm playing in a Starcraft comp this weekend at a hall down in Little Korea. 

I'm going to get my arse kicked _so bad_


----------



## ShangHaii (Mar 20, 2009)

Lara: Lol! omg i get my ass kicked by my korean students all the time. I'm an English tutor and most of my students are Korean. They're insane with computer games. fastest reactions ever.

I think i'll stick with WoW, even though my server is ridiculously full of drama.


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Omg I am currently addicted to World of warcraft. My bf got me into this about three weeks ago. Im a level 50 Blood elf hunter on Gorefiend. PvP is friggin hilarious XD. I dont care what people think this game is great! Cant play now though cause I got exams. How sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to start again!_

 
Level 50 in 3 weeks?  =O  It's taken me 6 months to get to level 43 (but that is also a reflection on how much time I play, lol.)  I'm averaging a level every weekend now, unless real life gets in the way.


----------



## user79 (Mar 20, 2009)

I finished playing Prince of Persia on xbox 360 and I loved it. Really cool graphics but the game does get a bit repetitive after a while and the one on one battles can be a bit frustrating because the Prince just shuffles around. 

Although I have to say I kind of had the hots for the Prince! LOL

Really cool graphics though

http://media.teamxbox.com/games/ss/1690/1226609482.jpg











http://images.ampednews.com/news/scr...0/15/45542.jpg

I don't think it's normal to fancy a game character....LOL!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_Level 50 in 3 weeks?  =O  It's taken me 6 months to get to level 43 (but that is also a reflection on how much time I play, lol.)  I'm averaging a level every weekend now, unless real life gets in the way._

 
My personal best is 1-60 in 4 days. :C I often get discouraged in Outland, though.


----------



## lara (May 22, 2009)

The new Spy/Sniper unlocks in TF2 are great. The new Spy gun is a goddamn cannon, especially with crits on headshots.

Now if only they'd do something about Sniper headshots connecting, marking as a crit but failing to register as an actual one-shot-skill headshot.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 22, 2009)

Jarate!


----------



## beautifulxface (May 22, 2009)

Form:
Name: (Screename) bRene
Age: 19
First Video Game played: Oooh man. Wolfenstein 3D!! Still one of my favorites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Game Systems you own: Xbox 360, Playstation 2, Nintendo Wii, N64, Nintendo DS, 
Current Video Game Playing: RE5 // Second Life

Contact Info
AIM: xbeautifulxface


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Oct 12, 2009)

I will try to update the Union list but I've been busy and forgot my password several times. (Don't kill me for that.) So I will try to update this as soon as I can.

<3 Roxas.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't know this existed!! 

Form:
Name: (Screename) Magnolia (Angry Parakeet)
Age: 25
First Video Game played: Mario Bros. or Mega Man
Game Systems you own: 360, Wii, PS2, PSP, DS
Current Video Game Playing: Muramasa, Kingdom Hearts 358/2, Blazblue


----------



## Monica (Oct 16, 2009)

Name: Monica 

(Screename) monicathekiller on psn

Age:26

First Video Game played: Super Mario Bros maybe?

Game Systems you ownS3, PS3, PSP

Current Video Game Playing:Call of Duty Modern Warfare

Contact Info
AIM:iamstrydor
YIM (Yahoo):[email protected]
MSN/Window Live Messenger: [email protected]


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 16, 2009)

Form:
Name: Carnik
Age:27
First Video Game played: Mario bros
Game Systems you own: PS3/Wii
Current Video Game Playing:COD Modern Warfare, COD World at War, Devil May Cry, Guitar Hero, UFC Undisputed...yes I am sadly addicted


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 12, 2009)

Name: MsHielo
Age: 22
First Video Game played: Super Mario Brothers (NES)
Game Systems you own: 
At my apartment - XBOX360, Wii, PS3, PS2, DS, PSP
In storage - NES, SuperNES, Genesis, Game Boy Color, Game Gear, PS1, Xbox, N64, Gamecube
Current Video Game Playing: Tales of Symphonia (Gamecube)

XBL: IntegraXAlucard
PSN: AlucardXIntegra


----------



## Kragey (Nov 27, 2009)

Screenname: ---

Age: 21

First Video Game played: Um...either Sonic 3 or Zelda: Link's Adventure

Game Systems you own: Wii, N64, Gameboy. As far as consoles go, my brother owns an XBox 360 and sold his XBox and Gamecube; my sister owns a PS2. My dad's a programmer, so everybody in our family has a computer. 

Current Video Game Playing: Okami, Baten Kaitos, Left 4 Dead 2





I cannot get past Okami (can't find the whirlpool or catch the marlin), and I'm stuck on Baten Kaitos. Plus, my PC is officially out of commission, and has been for the past 2 months about. That completely interrupted my Neverwinter Nights 2 campaigns. >_< So I've been hanging out with my twin brother and playing a few games with him on his XBox 360. We LOVE Left 4 Dead, so of course we're playing L4D2! And he got Call of Duty 2 today, but I was watching him play it and it made me sick. Too much swooshing around and banging about on cliffs. O_O

He's dying to try out Napoleon: Total War and Assassin's Creed 2, but we've forbade him because it's nearing Christmas time.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 1, 2009)

So, any one else playing Dragon Age? I finished my first run through (Dalish Rogue --> Ranger and Duellist) about a fortnight ago. Loved it. Great story, great characters, and pretty good gameplay (in some parts, others not so much) as well.

Probably my favourite game. There's so much room for movement in terms of the kind of character you want to play.


----------



## MsHielo (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_So, any one else playing Dragon Age? I finished my first run through (Dalish Rogue --> Ranger and Duellist) about a fortnight ago. Loved it. Great story, great characters, and pretty good gameplay (in some parts, others not so much) as well.

Probably my favourite game. There's so much room for movement in terms of the kind of character you want to play._

 
My bf and I wanted to try it out through a demo, but then couldn't find one. Might pick the game up after the holidays.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 4, 2009)

Well hello thar, FREAKING AWESOME THREAD.

Name: Amanda (AmiS4ys is also my gamertag)
Age: 20
First Video Game played: Super Mario Bros. 3
Game Systems you own: PSOne, PS2, PS3, PSP, Wii, Gameboy Color (LOL)
Current Video Game Playing: Dissidia Final Fantasy

I'm basically your go-to girl for anything Final Fantasy related. I've played ALL of the Final Fantasy's, even the ones exclusive to Japan. You name it, Final Fantasy Tactics, Crystal Chronicles or any of the FFVII spin-offs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My favorite ones are 4 and 8 =D

THAT should be my title! The Final Fantasy Go-To girl! Haha whatcha think?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2009)

Form:
Name: (Screename) Nikki ( HonestlyDILLIGAF)
Age: 34
First Video Game played: Something on Calicovision Zaxxon I think
Game Systems you own: PS,PS2, PS3 
Current Video Game Playing:Assassin's Creed II



Yes Im most likely the oldest gamer here!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmiS4ys* 

 
_ My favorite ones are 4 and 8 =D_

 
/high fives

FFVIII was the first game I played that wasn't a platformer or Street Fighter. It made me the geek I am today! 

Although I'm odd (apparently) and think XII is the best. It's not as melodramatic and Japanesekindawhacky as the other. 

 Quote:

  THAT should be my title! The Final Fantasy Go-To girl! Haha whatcha think?  
 
I approve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ DILLIGAF
Probably, but you don't look like you care much.

I'm so funny.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

is anybody else looking forward to the Miles Edgeworth game coming out next year?  It's part of the Phoenix Wright game series which i love!  i am already counting the days until i can play it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm also thinking of getting a dsill when they come out in the uk next year. i would trade in my normal ds to get the bigger version... i like how big the screens are!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_Although I'm odd (apparently) and think XII is the best. It's not as melodramatic and Japanesekindawhacky as the other._

 
Ugh, but thats what makes the games so strangely addicting. I hated XII because it was just too...normal? I mean, its Final FANTASY, why would I want to play a normal sounding game, haha.


----------



## lara (Dec 7, 2009)

Borderlands - man oh man, this was _ridonkulously_ good fun. I can't wait for the DLC to be released for PC.

Torchlight - for everyone who is waiting for Diablo III to come out, check out this little dungeoncrawler in the meantime. It's by the team behind DII, so the easiest way to explain it is all the good stuff of DII without all the annoying stuff, and given a seriously good-looking make-over.

L4D2: _Hard Rain_. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_
L4D2: Hard Rain. 'Nuff said._

 

OMFG Hard Rain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially the Sugar Mill...12+ witches, ridiculous!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 9, 2009)

Form:
Name: Beccalovesmac   Xbox gamertag=drifthoney
Age: 31
First Video Game played: ? dont remember
Game Systems you own: PS3 Xbox Wii
Current Video Game Playing: Call of Duty, Gears of War, Left 4 dead, Bioshock, World Series of Poker, Oblivion, Forza, Need For Speed, Viva Pinata, Borderlands, Grand Theft Auto, Rainbow6, Tekken, Mortal Combat, Virtual Fighter, Devil May Cry, Rock Band, Guitar Hero and Madden 2010.


----------



## lara (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_OMFG Hard Rain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially the Sugar Mill...12+ witches, ridiculous!_

 
Hard Rain on realism mode is just friggin' nuts.

Last time I played it I made a point of headshotting every single witch on the way there, heh.


----------



## lara (Sep 26, 2010)

Thread resurrection!

I've been playing Fallout 3 GOTY version after buying it for super cheap on Steam and oh my _god_. Every time I start to get really into it, it either randomly crashes or I come across some insanely stupid little bug that wrecks it :<

On the plus side, I've had a ball with it and Fawkes is totally my 8' yellow bro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope Fallout New Vegas is going to be a bit more polished :3


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

i totally forgot all about this thread! 

my favourite games from this past year have been the edgeworth ds game - but i knew i'd love it!! seriously addicting stuff and great storylines! and also mario galaxy 2! so much fun, a bit tricky in places though but still enjoyable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my hubby was pleased to see that all his and his work mates hard work paid off because red dead redemption got really good reviews and has been very successful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope he gets a big bonus at Christmas to show for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it'll make all his 12 hour days worthwhile!


----------



## lara (Sep 26, 2010)

Tell him I _loved _RDR. I rarely touch my consoles - I'm p much a diehard PC person - but I ordered RDR early, got it on release day and basically sunk two weeks into it.

I need to keep playing though; I took a break right as I'm about to leave ersatz Mexico and then got stuck into FO3 and Bad Company 2 instead. I've already had the ending spoiled for me though


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Tell him I loved RDR. I rarely touch my consoles - I'm p much a diehard PC person - but I ordered RDR early, got it on release day and basically sunk two weeks into it.

I need to keep playing though; I took a break right as I'm about to leave ersatz Mexico and then got stuck into FO3 and Bad Company 2 instead. I've already had the ending spoiled for me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i will let him know you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it sucks when an ending gets spoiled like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel bad for hubby because the games that Rockstar make are usually games that i'm not too interested in. or i find them too hard and then get bored and give up! although GTA vice City is a good one that i did really enjoy


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 26, 2010)

lara, I remember you being excited for SC2? Did you ever get a chance to check it out?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2010)

Gah, last thing I played was We 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Katamari when it came out years ago.


----------



## lara (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_lara, I remember you being excited for SC2? Did you ever get a chance to check it out?_

 
I did! I played from the start of the closed beta, then a friend snagged me a US retail key so I'm not region-locked into Asia. I took a few weeks off though, so I need to get my groove back.

I've been playing Protoss mainly - I am that terrible jerk who spams Void Rays, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love harassing with Zealots to distract whilst placing a sneaky pylon right behind someone's base and warping in Dark Templars. No cannon cheese though, I'm not that bad.

If anyone else plays without being too super-serious about it, feel free to add laratron.750 or [email protected]


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 27, 2010)

^I've been playing SC2 >_< I've had a bit of a break from it lately though because work is killing me and I'm too tired to play when I get home. I like playing Terran and Zerg.

Has anyone watched the trailer/game play movie to Bioshock Infinite?? It looks frakkin amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the insanity of the characters in the Bioshock games. 

BioShock Infinte Gameplay Video - Top Quality - AusGamers.com


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha I completely forgot about this thread! I've been trying to finish fall out 3 so I can play new vegas... I also have played RDR for a bit on ps3 but i'm more of a pc gamer. 
Hanging out for New Vegas, COD Black Ops, and Little Big Planet 2.


----------



## lara (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyssah, I don't know if you've preordered New Vegas at all, but it's only US$49.95 on Steam as opposed to AU$110 at Game and EB. The pre-order bonus on Steam isn't too bad either.

Australian retail prices for games are _INSANE_.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Lyssah, I don't know if you've preordered New Vegas at all, but it's only US$49.95 on Steam as opposed to AU$110 at Game and EB. The pre-order bonus on Steam isn't too bad either.

Australian retail prices for games are INSANE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah I know it's crazy the mark up on all AU products. 
Steam is really good, i got GOTY edition of Fall Out 3 really cheap.. 
I'm ordering New Vegas from Amazon.com because it's also cheap. That way I can get the LE pack for Little Big Planet 2 (because in OZ we aren't getting the LE pack!!)..

I don't know if you've heard but New Vegas will end when the story line is finished, so do all your roaming around before hand!


----------



## lara (Oct 1, 2010)

Same as FO3, yeah. Between the autosave right before the ending and how bugged out the game is anyway, my motto is _save often, save faithfully_.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 7, 2010)

^Lol! In High School my computer science teacher was an older man who was incredibly funny and his catch phrase was always "better save than sorry!" it was all over his classroom in the form of posters and banners.


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Form:
	Name: Hollie
	Age: 20
	First Video Game played: Super Mario (snes)!
	Game Systems you own: SNES, N64, PS, PS2, Xbox, Xbox 360, Wii, DS, GC, GB, GBC, hm...feel like I'm forgetting something..
	Current Video Game Playing: Black Ops! and Fable 3


----------

